

Group GEB reading starts today - genesiss
http://www.reddit.com/r/GEB/comments/oksrq/lets_begin_details_inside/

======
leh
In case anyone else wonders what GEB stands for:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6del,_Escher,_Bach>

------
27182818284
Why GEB and not The Mathematical Experience?

------
flippyhead
I'm looking forward to this!

